# Just bought used XD40.



## jski711 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well this is my first gun and i got a great price on it, i bought it from a cop who was using it as his off duty weapon. its about 9 months old and has had about 500 rounds through it. i don't have the gun yet but i was wondering if there was anything i should watch out for on this gun. Are there any problems that seem to happen often on this guy, ya know stuff like that. im glad i found this site and would love some more info. i don't know how you guys are on this site but i'll post some pictures when i pick it up. i always love seeing pictures. thanks again.

Jake


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Unless the LEO you purchased from treats guns badly it should work well for you.

I had an XD40 Tactical for a while and it performed quite well for several thousand rounds. It was still going strong when I traded it off.

I don't know of any problems for you to watch for but do advise you to learn how to clean it and if you haven't already, get some training on safe use.

Good luck and enjoy your new hobby. :mrgreen:


----------



## jski711 (Sep 15, 2008)

sounds good. i appreciate all the info, im taking it all in. As far as i know he took very good care of the gun. my buddy is a LEO i've been shooting with him before and plan on getting some more experience shooting with him. thanks for the advice. as far as cleaning would my local gun shop show me how to do this? im sure my buddy would if i asked him. also as far as registering the gun with my local police department is this something that i have to do. again i'm new at this and am not sure how to go about this. thanks again,

Jake


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jski711 said:


> sounds good. i appreciate all the info, im taking it all in. As far as i know he took very good care of the gun. my buddy is a LEO i've been shooting with him before and plan on getting some more experience shooting with him. thanks for the advice. as far as cleaning would my local gun shop show me how to do this? im sure my buddy would if i asked him. also as far as registering the gun with my local police department is this something that i have to do. again i'm new at this and am not sure how to go about this. thanks again,
> 
> Jake


Cleaning is not a big deal. Your friend should be able to teach you in a few minutes. You don't have to dissassemble all the itty bitty pieces to do a good job but do need to know how to remove the slide, Barrel and striker. Ask your buddy.

Remember!!! Remove magazine Lock slide back and verify the chamber is empty. Check the chamber again. And again. Move the Magazine and all ammo from the room then return to the pistol. Check again!

Now you may begin the take down procedure.

Regarding "REGISTRATION":

I live in a free state, so to speak, that does not require use of that dirty word. Your state may be different. My expectation is that your LEO buddies would not have sold to you without advising in that regard unless they are not realy your buddies.

Ask them to point you at the laws of your State and Community then study them.

Stay safe.

:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Open link, click on a state.

http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/


----------



## jski711 (Sep 15, 2008)

i see what the laws are but i guess i have to find out more from the village that i live in. thanks for the link.

Jake


----------



## jski711 (Sep 15, 2008)

*just picked it up today*

Well i must say this gun looks brand spanking new. I haven't gotten the chance to shoot it yet but while im on the topic what brand and grain should i go with just to use at the range. thanks again.

Jake


----------



## ImCrazy (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice choice I have an XD9 service and I love it.. .40S7W is my 3rd favorite round behind my faves are .45acp, .357magnum/sig, .40 S&W, I shoot 9mm cause i'm broke. 

You won't have any probs with the XD just keep it clean, they've been torture tested like the glocks and will go 1k rounds + without cleaning but I wouldn't reccomend it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jski711 said:


> Well i must say this gun looks brand spanking new. I haven't gotten the chance to shoot it yet but while im on the topic what brand and grain should i go with just to use at the range. thanks again.
> 
> Jake


The readily available low cost ammo is typicaly Winchester White Box from Walmart. Sometimes Remington UMC or CCI Blazer might be competative.

165 or 180 Grain FMJ will work quite well as range ammo.

The XD will most likely handle anything you choose to feed it.

Good luck.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The XD is an accurate, reliable pistol. It has a decent trigger pull, out of the box, that gets better with use. My .45 has about 2000 rounds through it, has never failed with any ammo, and the trigger is very sweet.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

*I've had two major issues with my FIRST XD, a XD45 Service.*

The first issue was the XD9SC it made me buy next...

The second issue was the XD45 Tactical that soon followed...

I eventually got my head back on straight and sold off the SECOND XD45, before they proliferated any farther...

Enjoy one SWEET shooting gun.

Jeff


----------



## jski711 (Sep 15, 2008)

*finally made it to the range!!*

Went to the range today and shot of 100 rounds. It was very fun to shoot but boy do I need some practice, I was all over the place. I think my main problem was being a little nervous cause its been a while since shooting so my hands were a little shakey. I also ned to find a good, comfortable stance. I was tryinf different ways to stand so im sure that didn't help either. I was using remginton 180 grain bullets at 21 feet. Any advice is welcome and I also had one ftf. I was using a 12 rd clip that was brand new and the bullet must have gotten stuck cause the slide came back like it was empty but it just didn't feed the bullet into the chamber. Other than my bad shot it was fun thanks in advance for any advice.

Jake


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

For one thing, you are probably shooting too fast. If you shot a hundred rounds without any consistency in your stance or grip, you wasted a lot of ammo without accomplishing much.

First, only load 5 rounds in the magazine, and take your time. Stand with your feet shoulder width apart, with your left foot slightly forward (if you are right handed). Use a two-hand grip, which leaves your weak-side hand high up on the grip, with your thumb laterally supporting the frame, just below the slide. Your strong hand should be pushing, while your weak hand pulls, and the thumb should be resting on top of your weak hand thumb. 

There are many variations of this approach, and you will find your own, but this is the way a lot of good shooters do it. Don't try for speed until you are shooting five shot cloverleafs at 7 yards. If you have a flinch, from anticipating during the long trigger pull, you may need to sit down and shoot off the bench at close range, until you defeat it. This eliminates a lot of variables and lets you concentrate better on just squeeezing the trigger.

Shoot a hundred rounds, but shoot them in the neighborhood of the bulls eye. :mrgreen:


----------



## jski711 (Sep 15, 2008)

As I've said before thanks for the advice. Why only put 5 rounds in the clip? I will try that stance over the weekend when I go next.

Jake


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jski711 said:


> As I've said before thanks for the advice. Why only put 5 rounds in the clip? I will try that stance over the weekend when I go next.
> 
> Jake


Putting 5 rounds in the *magazine* will slow you down.

-Jeff-


----------



## jski711 (Sep 15, 2008)

Please forgive my lack of gun lingo, im still a newb but thanks for the correction.

Jake


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

jski711 said:


> Please forgive my lack of gun lingo, im still a newb but thanks for the correction.


It's like any other guy hobby -- once you know the vocabulary, you're an expert! The "clip" vs. "magazine" thing is one of your first hurdles. I'm still trying to figure out exactly what a "sear" is.


----------



## jski711 (Sep 15, 2008)

So what is the difference between a clip and a magazine since we are on the topic. Also I noticed that the range I go to had a sign saying they banned wolf brand ammo, any ideas why they would do that? I forgot to ask them while is was there. Thanks again everyone, keep the info coming im like a sponge right now just soaking it all up.

Jake


----------



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

jski711 said:


> So what is the difference between a clip and a magazine since we are on the topic. Also I noticed that the range I go to had a sign saying they banned wolf brand ammo, any ideas why they would do that? I forgot to ask them while is was there. Thanks again everyone, keep the info coming im like a sponge right now just soaking it all up.
> 
> Jake


I'm right there with you, sounds like we both just purchased our first gun....I too am trying to soak up as much as possible.

Good luck!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jski711 said:


> So what is the difference between a clip and a magazine since we are on the topic.




Far left is a "Clip," the rest are "Magazines". :smt023



> Also I noticed that the range I go to had a sign saying they banned wolf brand ammo, any ideas why they would do that? I forgot to ask them while is was there.


I don't know for sure, but my guess would be that since Wolf ammo is not in a brass casing, and therefore not reloadable, that they don't want those casings mixed in with the good stuff. Just my guess.

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------

